# Mr. "NO CHICKENS!" photo



## Rebbetzin (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, here is my "NO CHICKENS!" husband feeding our newest chicks.  Our first chickens he would call "Taco, Nuggets, etc..."  

On Saturday afternoon he went out and said "Hi Girls" and they came right over to him. He had me pick something from the garden so he could give them something to eat. 








So, never give up hope!!

(He is still saying ""NO GOATS!")


----------



## glenolam (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 25, 2010)

Great picture! My husband is always saying no more animals. When I got the ducks, he made them a pond. He is very proud that the ducks love the pond.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 25, 2010)

Heavenly Springs Farm said:
			
		

> Great picture! My husband is always saying no more animals. When I got the ducks, he made them a pond. He is very proud that the ducks love the pond.


I would love to see your duck pond.

This is where I want to live... They are from my screen saver..

This one has ducks on the pond






This one would be good for goats.






They both have lots of land for a great farm behind them in my imagination.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are two pictures of the pond. It is starting to dry up now because we haven't had any rain this summer.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks like a great pond!! I am sure the ducks are very happy!


----------



## getchasome (Dec 31, 2010)

hehe thats a great picture!!

we started with chickens a few years ago and I told my husband I wanted a duck.  No ducks he said.  Then he came home a few days later and there was a baby duck, who is now a year & a half 

a few months ago I told my husband that I wanted to get our youngest son a horse for his bday (his 15th).  He said no more animals!  Then he came home a few days later and there were 2 goats 

He just sighs, shakes his head and then helps out


----------

